# Macbook Pro 13" >> 16Go de RAM



## umbertini (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un Macbook Pro 13". Mon problème est le suivant :
J'utilise fréquemment des logiciels qui consomment pas mal d'énergie comme la suite Adobe, Ableton Live ou encore quelques jeux (Civilization pour ne citer que lui car il consomme beaucoup). J'avais un Macbook Pro 13" 8Go auparavant (il ne fonctionne plus >> liquide renversé dessus) sur lequel j'arrivais à faire fonctionner tout ce que je voulais. Cela dit, j'ai toujours eu envie d'upgrader en 16Go pour qu'il soit extrêmement rapide. Vaut-il mieux que j'achète un Macbook Pro 4Go de RAM, puis d'acheter des barrettes 2x8Go? Si oui, ou puis-je acheter ces barrettes et est-ce un gain d'argent? Sinon vaut-il mieux que je me dirige à nouveaux directement sur un 8Go?
Merci d'avance, j'espère que j'ai été assez clair.

Julien


----------



## RubenF (9 Décembre 2014)

16Go c'est bien mais le mieux c'est de mettre 8Go avec un SSD dedans, autrement dit un MacBook Pro Retina 13 Pouces la carte graphique sera d'ailleurs bien plus adaptée aussi. 

la RAM n'est cependant pas upgradable.. pour le MacBook Pro Original tu peux la monter jusqu'a 16go et rajouter ton propre SSD mais la carte graphique c'est pas le top mais si tu dis ensuite que l'ancien subvenait a tes besoin libre à toi de choisir.. 



Mais je pense clairement que le MacBook Pro retina te reviendra moins cher que le Pro Original avec tout pleins d'améliorations.. 


Le seul truc que le Pro Original possède c'est qu'il offre le temps a l'utilisateur pour l'upgrader.. 


Ensuite mieux vaux prendre 4Go pour un Original, parce que 8go signifierai 2x4Go, et donc tu serais tout de même obligé de prendre 2x8 pour passer sur 16Go.. ensuite les SSD on en trouve des pas cher partout. 

Ensuite avec 16Go de RAM, un SSD, ton Pro Original dépotera aussi comme il faut ne t'inquiète pas


----------



## mikalak (9 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Ensuite avec 16Go de RAM, un SSD, ton Pro Original dépotera aussi comme il faut ne t'inquiète pas



C'est ma config! et je confirme.


----------



## umbertini (10 Décembre 2014)

OK déjà merci pour les réponses.

Par rapport au prix de l'objet final, j'ai trouvé par exemple un SSD 240Go de mémoire à 120 >> http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/ssd/ct240m500ssd1 << Est-ce que celui-ci fera l'affaire? Je trouve pas ça excessif financièrement parlant.

D'autre part pour les barrettes de RAM, sur le même site, j'ai trouvé aussi 2x8Go pour un peu moins de 200 >> http://www.crucial.fr/ProductDispla...p_category=&parent_category_rn=&storeId=10154 << Encore une fois, est-ce que celles-ci font l'affaire?

Au total ça me reviendrais, si j'achète les produits ci-dessus avec le Macbook Pro 4Go de RAM, a 1320 environ, ce qui est quand même moins que le 1er prix Retina (1330). Il y aura le double de mémoire, mais une moins bonne carte graphique et batterie (j'ai vu que le Retina tient 9h, quand le classique tient 7h  cf. site d'Apple).

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## mikalak (23 Décembre 2014)

personnellement, je préfère le MacBook Pro boosté qu'un Retina, même si certains pensent, à juste titre que le Retina a un meilleur écran une meilleure carte .

j'ai du mal à accepter que l'on ne puisse pas upgrades un Retina.
J'utilise mon MacBook Pro tout les jours et par tout temps, je n'ai rien à lui reprocher. 
C'est vrai que depuis j'ai mis un SSD ( crucial MX550 512go) et 16Mo, c'est un autre ordi.
VOila, pour mon avis personnel.
Mika


----------



## RubenF (23 Décembre 2014)

Tout dépend des avis.. Mais effectivement les restrictions imposées par Apple sont.. Comment dire.. très chiantes.. Ca oblige a prendre une grosse config d'office.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2014)

umbertini a dit:


> ...Cela dit, j'ai toujours eu envie d'upgrader en 16Go pour qu'il soit extrêmement rapide...



Plus rapide au démarrage, non. Avoir 16 Go permettra aux logiciels d'en occuper une partie, voire la totalité, en évitant des lectures/écritures incessantes avec le disque dur.

Cruel dilemme, mais le trio gagnant est 16 Go de mémoire + un SSD + une bonne carte graphique et pas une puce intégrée _(du moins pour moi)_.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> mais le trio gagnant est 16 Go de mémoire + un SSD + une bonne carte graphique et pas une puce intégrée _(du moins pour moi)_.


Il n'y a guère que le porte-monnaie qui n'aime pas ce trio gagnant


----------



## RubenF (24 Décembre 2014)

Ouais généralement le porte monnaie tire légèrement la gueule après tout ces achats xD


----------



## Marcello29 (30 Décembre 2014)

Salut, 

Ayant upgradé le même type de machine que la tienne, je déconseille fortement 16go de ram. Chez moi la batterie se déchargeait beaucoup trop vite avec 16go. 

Après retour des ram en remboursement, j'ai ensuite opté pour un Samsung disque SSD Série 850 Pro V-NAND 3D 256 Go SATA III et 8go de Ram. Config très stable et j'ai même gagné en autonomie de batterie par rapport au HDD d'origine SATA. 

Cout de l'opération environ 250  mais le SSD que j'ai choisi est nettement plus cher que beaucoup de SSD car il a une garantie de 10 ans. Tu peux trouver des SSD à moins cher.


----------



## RubenF (30 Décembre 2014)

16Go il faut les prendre en DDR3L


----------



## Marcello29 (30 Décembre 2014)

Je crois que ça n'existe pas en 2x16 mais à voir. Moi j'ai successivement testé : 

KINGSTON HyperX PnP SODIMM DDR3 16Go (2x8Go) | PC12800 1600 Mhz CL9 | KHX16S9P1K2/16

puis

Kit Crucial 16GB (8GBx2) DDR3 PC3-10600 Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.35V 1024Meg x 64

Dans les 2 cas je voyais l'autonomie diminuer à vue d'oeil

Mais test si tu veux, peut être que ça n'aura pas le même effet pour toi. Tu peux généralement retourner les produits et être remboursé si ça ne fonctionne pas correctement...


----------



## vince_fdz (25 Juillet 2017)

mikalak a dit:


> C'est ma config! et je confirme.


 bonjour je up car je suis dans la situation présente: j'ai le macbook pro 13" mi-2010 et je souhaite le upgrade a 16Go de RAM et un SSD de 256 ou plus, c'est bien possible ? 

 merci


----------



## melaure (25 Juillet 2017)

Oui si ton MacBook Pro est bien un modèle 7.1 (les 15" et 17" de 2010 sont des 6.1 ou 6.2), sinon il faut un 2011/2012 pour les 16 Go ... Par contre tu peux bien aller jusqu'à 2 To en SSD


----------



## vince_fdz (25 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui si ton MacBook Pro est bien un modèle 7.1 (les 15" et 17" de 2010 sont des 6.1 ou 6.2), sinon il faut un 2011/2012 pour les 16 Go ... Par contre tu peux bien aller jusqu'à 2 To en SSD



Merci enfin un réponse claire !! Je peux tout de même prendre le kit 2x8gb de la marque Crucial même si ils ne le conseille pas eux même ? (via l'outil de recherche automatique) pour ce qui est du SSD cela dépendra du budget


----------



## vince_fdz (25 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui si ton MacBook Pro est bien un modèle 7.1 (les 15" et 17" de 2010 sont des 6.1 ou 6.2), sinon il faut un 2011/2012 pour les 16 Go ... Par contre tu peux bien aller jusqu'à 2 To en SSD


Et si cela est possible donc de passer a 16gb comment cela se passe pour la compatibilité car i7 = DDR3 et 1067 MHz alors que les modèles de kit RAM 2x8go propose du DDR3L et au minimum 1333 Mhz 

en tout cas merci pour les réponses je suis débutant ( dans le forum et comme bidouilleur du mac aussi )


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2017)

Respecte bien ces caractéristiques : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## vince_fdz (25 Juillet 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Respecte bien ces caractéristiques : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


 Oui alors je pense opté pour le kit 2x4go car tout les kit 2x8go sont pas a 1066 Mhz ni DDR3 
merci


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2017)

Comme je le pressentais on va jouer au ping-pong vu que tu as été ici #12


----------



## vince_fdz (21 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui si ton MacBook Pro est bien un modèle 7.1 (les 15" et 17" de 2010 sont des 6.1 ou 6.2), sinon il faut un 2011/2012 pour les 16 Go ... Par contre tu peux bien aller jusqu'à 2 To en SSD



Et au niveau de la performance pour utilisé Premiere Pro, Photoshop  etc.. Mon vieux macbook pro à besoin de plus de 8go de ram ? le processeur va suivre si j'upgrade la mémoire à 16go+un SSD ? Car si c'est pas ultra nécessaire j'économise aussi, deux barettes de 8go valent le double mais si la combine 16go+ SSD me "certifie" la renaissance de mon MBP alors why not ? 

Merci pour vos réponses je suis pas ultra calé dans le domaine encore 

Config actuelle: 
Macbook pro 13" mi-2010 7,1
Intel Core 2 duo
4go RAM
HD SATA 250Go


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2017)

Un i5 ou un i7 serait certainement meilleur pour la puissance, mais un Core2Duo avec le max de RAM et un SSD, ça tourne encore bien. J'ai upgradé toutes les machines dans la famille proche et lointaine, et tout ceux qui ont encore un Core2Duo ne se plaignent pas. Ce ne sont pas des pro de la photo et du montage par contre ...


----------



## fligeard (12 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de réparer un MacBook Pro de fin 2011, il est actuellement équipé de "son pack usine" à savoir 2x2Go de RAM et 512 Go sur disque dur. Je voudrai l'upgrader un peu: 8 ou 16go de Ram plus un SSD de 500Go, vers quelle produit se tourner selon vous (Corsair, Crucial ..) 
Plutôt 8 ou 16 pour la RAM ?
J'aimerai garder si possible le lecteur CD, est ce que je peux juste changer le HDD par un SSD direct ou suis-je obliger de retirer le lecteur CD ?
Enfin c'est surtout niveau graphique... j'ai différents drones qui filment en 4K mais quand je lis les vidéo sur le mac, ça saccade beaucoup.. est-ce que ceci est "upgradable" ? Je veux dire par la (je n'y connais rien), est-ce que il y a une carte graphique que l'on peut changer, ou est-ce que c'est autre chose que l'on ne peut pas modifier ?

J'aurai très bientôt le même type de question concernant un iMac que je vais récupérer mais chaque chose en son temps 

Merci d'avance à vous tous pour votre aide


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

3 ans pour relancer, pas mal !

Je suppose que c'est un 13" aussi ?

Oubliez de suite la 4K, la machine n'est pas faire pour ça (la résolution externe max gérée est 2560x1600). De plus ce sera très long en calcul et en effet la pauvre HD3000 n'est pas faite pour décoder de la 4K. Le GPU n'est pas upgradable (c'est un portable quand même).

En Full HD on monte et on lit sans soucis par contre.

Perso je garde aussi les lecteurs optiques. Et je met du SSD de 1 ou 2 To pour être à l'aise, surtout qu'ils ne sont pas trop chers. Perso je suis plus crucial (MX500 actuellement).

Enfin pour la RAM, autant upgrader directement à 16 Go pour être à l'aise.


----------

